

Renegades of Junk: The Rise and Fall of the Drexel Empire - drsilberman
http://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/2015-drexel-burnham-oral-history/

======
grobertson
A great in-depth read about this era is Den of Thieves by James B. Stewart.
[http://www.amazon.com/Den-Thieves-James-B-
Stewart/dp/0671792...](http://www.amazon.com/Den-Thieves-James-B-
Stewart/dp/067179227X)

